# Real men love cats!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just had to share 



















Do you disagree? 

Also, what you think of these:




























lol!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'm both a cat and a dog lover! I love them and they love me! Either way, I still consider myself, very much, the loving, level-headed man that I am!

Whether it was cats, dogs, or tropical fish, if they were indeed responsible for making me the man that I am, then so be it! 

If they did, then they truly did something good! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think most of those "Real Men do X" things are intended to be tongue-in-cheek. That said, one of my personal requirements of any man who wishes to spend time with me is that he not be cruel to any animals. Whether or not he loves that particular type of critter or not, I don't much care. As long as he's not cruel - within my personal framework of what I would consider cruel. 

(Except spiders. I'm totally okay with a guy being really hostile to spiders.)


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

Dogs are great, but lets be honest, they just give it away. A man who has earned the love of a cat is something special.

(Yes, I love cats. And dogs.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Cats' relationship to men mimics men's relationship to women. Distant, aloof and only snuggle up when they want something.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Cats' relationship to men mimics men's relationship to women. Distant, aloof and only snuggle up when they want something.


Not Maine **** cats. The exact opposite.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Mountain Lion tastes great...cooks up white. 

Lion jerky is just OK though. 

So, I guess I like cats...at least hunting them with my bow. It's more exciting because they hunt you too


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Real men "tolerate " cats for their little girls.....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm an animal lover and love dogs too but cats - they are something else. Their cute little fuzzy faces just warms my heart and brings a smile to my face each time. Also unlike dogs, they don't give their love freely, so it makes me feel special when they do trust me enough to lay on their back and let me tickle their belly or when they purr and brush against me or when they let me carry them like little babies hehe

... ok who voted "No!" ?

>.>


----------



## cmc (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes! I couldn't marry someone who didn't like Pork and Beans. (My cats)


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Is cats a euphemism for pu$$y? If so YES. Otherwise not really a cat guy. Dont full on dislike them just prefer dogs. That being said Im not a "big" dog guy either. Freaking hate pet hair all over a house. NASTY. I do however like some hair if we are still talking the whole euphemism thing.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Love my Charlee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulnex (Mar 23, 2013)

I love cats too. Here is mine:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I love to juggle them.

They both annoy and amuse me.

So do dogs.

I have owned and loved both.

I am mostly annoyed by some other peoples pets that are spoiled or untrained.

I actually get along with most cats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice pics! And wow Zulnex, your cat's a BEAST!

@ConanHub

That's another reason why I prefer cats is because they have instinctual habits to clean themselves and bury their waste - all without training.

Though true - they don't respond to you going to them however, unless you grab a spoon and mug and *cling cling cling* food time! And they come running like little puppies! And after they are full - FK OFF MATE!  Haha!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

real men love pu$$y.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

If you really love cats, then you need to get one of these.http://www.voont.com/files/images/edit/weekly_residue/2010/040410/cat3.jpg


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

When my cat is fully grown he'll be 25+ lb... All lean. The one shown above is likely a Savannah, a mix between a cat and an African cat (serval?). Quite expensive but magnificent animals.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

john117 said:


> When my cat is fully grown he'll be 25+ lb... All lean. The one shown above is likely a Savannah, a mix between a cat and an African cat (serval?). Quite expensive but magnificent animals.


Correct John. Ours is an F1 female Savannah, who is actually larger than the one in the picture. She tips the scales at 40 Lbs.

She cost us $8.0K from the breeder 4 years ago. 

She dotes on on our two domestic tabbies, who are both senior cats. Any stranger who tries to get to to tabbies, she will attack. Other than that she is very docile.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My black declared this morning lap day. insisted on sitting right where the shot went in Tuesday. Officially his name is JP-4, but every one calls him Jet. He is built a bit like a fur covered bowling ball. usually he only wants attention when his feet are cold. Very aloof, squeaky voice that he doesn't use much (i think he is embarrassed by it). I don't think I have a picture of him yet. I've had black cats since I was a kid. Usually Burmese with that rich deep voice.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Let me remind the audience that this is not merely a golden retriever sized cat... There's videos on YouTube where Savannah's do things that defy logic in terms of jumps and such. But they're as sweet as it gets.

I've promised one to my daughter once she gets her PhD


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

They are illegal in my country unfortunately, likely because of its wild ancestry natural wildlife stands no chance against such a hunter. It's the closest one can get to owning a tame tiger (and tigers aren't very tame!), unless you get a Bengal, I had one in childhood before and he was actually my favorite. So playful and always prowling! Scared the crap of some family friends by darting out from under tables and attacking their feet lol

He had problems with our neighbours cat though - who wasn't sterilised so he kept thinking my bengal was female! Always trying to mount him up the butt lol - the two were always fighting.
Unfortunately he decided to nap under dad's car and got run over...  Was the saddest thing, had to put him down. I'll never forget him. We buried him in our backyard. Hell the memories are painful to this day... I do hope to see him again in next life.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

For the rest of our audience, if it is an F1 it means it has a large, 50-60% wild DNA component... I am not sure you can get those here as F1's in all states. 

Here's some F1 kittens...

http://savannahcatbreed.com/f1-savannah-kittens/


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah where I live it needs to be F5 or 5th generation removed

Another thing I love about cats is how they hunt, they tuck their paws in, wiggly their butt getting the perfect alignment, lower their head into "stealth mode" lol and WAM!

Also this cat LOL!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGSwLKVUgH0

Ninja!


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bumped this thread 'cause there's another thread currently about getting rid of older cats who aren't convenient anymore. 

I love men who love cats. It tells me almost everything I need to know.































^^^ For you @john117


----------



## PreRaph (Jun 13, 2017)

My cat is the one thing that brings calm into my life.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Cats are cool and so funny.

To bad I'm severely allergic to them or I would have one.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I have 2 rescue normal pet cats. 1 for each kid. But now kids are gone and cats stayed with me as they aren't really able to keep them and I didn't want to give them up. They are indoor/outdoor cats and both semi beasts. Both males that are fixed but have all their claws. No pests in or around my house - cats kill anything that gets close. Cats for us because mean Dad said no to any dogs. I am not a dog person at all... don't like em - won't have em. I'm much too lazy and uncaring to care for a dog. My Cats take care of themselves, don't tear anything up, and are very friendly -- but not too friendly that pester me or wake me up. Perfect.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Some cats are lesser-greater Goddesses.

The others are cool too.

The greatest 'natural' hunter is a Leopard.
The perfect balance between speed, balance, body weight and strength. 

I have always have had cats at home. 
Females seem easier to train, always use their litter box, do not spray.

Males are usually a lot more friendly. 
Maybe too friendly, while purring, they drool on you!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I have has many cats. They poop in a box in your house.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Only thing positive about cats are:


1. Low Maintenance: they don't need walked, they use a little box, and they pretty much are cool on their own (away from me)
2. They are light so they are easy to throw
3. They make funny sounds when you sit on them.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Only thing positive about cats are:
> 
> 
> 1. Low Maintenance: they don't need walked, they use a little box, and they pretty much are cool on their own (away from me)
> ...


None of those applies to Mies...


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

@john117 - How much does Mies weigh???


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Only thing positive about cats are:
> 
> 
> 1. Low Maintenance: they don't need walked, they use a little box, and they pretty much are cool on their own (away from me)
> ...


We have a joke / riddle at our house. Have you ever seen a black cat on a black chair? Neither have I.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Prodigal said:


> @john117 - How much does Mies weigh???


Nearly 21lb


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Rowan said:


> I think most of those "Real Men do X" things are intended to be tongue-in-cheek. That said, one of my personal requirements of any man who wishes to spend time with me is that he not be cruel to any animals. Whether or not he loves that particular type of critter or not, I don't much care. As long as he's not cruel - within my personal framework of what I would consider cruel.
> 
> (Except spiders. I'm totally okay with a guy being really hostile to spiders.)


I'm a cat person. But spiders are awesome! Best bug control there is. Well, them and cats. A few cats and a few spiders and next thing you know your house is pest free. Spiders dont really do anything but just chill out and eat other bugs. Cats just chill out and kill pretty much everything that moves haha! I leave spiders alone. We had one living in our shower for like a month. I would shower every morning before work at say hello to Fred. Yeah, we named him. He was there that long. I bet ol Fred took care of a few other bugs for us for a long time. Unfortunately one particularly hung over morning, I didn't pay attention and took care not to splash his kill zone. I think he might have gotten washed away. Poor little guy. 

I used to be deathly scared of spiders. Backpacking forced me quickly to get over that. They are all over the place down south. You have them all over you breaking trail on the morning. No way around it. Fascinating little guys. Great house guests! I would rather have a few spiders than a bug problem, no question! When others have cricket problems, we don't. Probably because we leave the spiders alone. They take care of the problem for us. Great little house guests! My cats take care of anything else that might try their luck at an overnight stay at TheDude's house. Nothing but my wife, kids, myself, the cats, and a few spiders make it through the night here. No pest control man required. 

Cats freaking rule btw. Crazy good hunters. Literally built to kill. Estimated that house cats kill 20.7 BILLION mammals every year. Thats not to mention insects either. These are cold hearted murderers sleeping at the foot of our beds every night. Very smart. So fast. Really incredible creatures. Cats have been my favorite animals sense I was very young. All kinds of cats. Just so much cool stuff they do. You know how many deadly snakes are killed by cats? Cats are too quick for snakes! These guys are the ultimate hunters, hands down! They are just too freaking cool. The fact that you can Develope a relationship with them, cats of all sizes and breeds. Its really quite amazing. 

Cats are the ****! Hands down, coolest animals on this planet in my book.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

john117 said:


> None of those applies to Mies...


Absolutely stunning. Look at that big boy! What a beautiful cat. John I'm jealous. I want to pet him so badly!


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Old old thread. But okay... I'm a cat guy. My parents have always been dog people and breeders. I can enjoy a dog's service, or company, for a short while. They are loyal, in an "Oh please like me Please Please Please Like Me" way, like a gimp licking his mistress's ashtray. Pathetic, poop-eating animals that will bite you as soon as serve you.

Cats are aloof. Base "Daaa Bears" kinda guys hate them because they don't bow and cower like poop-eating dogs. But people who are good with relationships (about 10% of TAMmers) can appreciate a cat's independence. 

Yes, some cat's are just stupid. Or Sick. Or long-haired. Just like people. But good cats are awesome animals, way better than dogs. BUTTTT - this is speaking from a companionship view. Dogs are meant to be tools. Kill the rats. Guard the sheep. Fetch the duck. Good at one task, and useless for anything else. Except eating poop right before licking your face. And they f-ing stink (dogs). Stinkiest animal a human will ever invite into his home. Disgusting, like the worst Miso soup you ever had. Yeah, unless you have a specific task you need a dog to do (hunt hogs, squirrels, ducks), they are filthy snivelling worthless baby-killing shi*-bag beasts.

Did I mention I'm not fond of dogs?

My cats (the ones I've liked enough to call "my cats") are super sweet cuddle bugs in the house, and velociraptors in the fields. Birds, squirrels, mice, moles, voles, rats, snakes, weasels, bats - you name it, my boys kill 'em. Sometimes it's gross cleaning up the carcasses, but I keep spending money to see Jurassic Park movies, so I have to appreciate the real-deal mini-apex predator sleeping at my feet.

Your dog eats poop.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Of course real men dig cats. If nothing else, we have to admire their sheer athleticism. From the smallest housecat to bobcats, mountain lions, tigers and jaguars, pound for pound, cats are the most badass creatures on earth. Even the tamest housecat is a total badass. Endless hours of amusement, cats are.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Absolutely stunning. Look at that big boy! What a beautiful cat. John I'm jealous. I want to pet him so badly!


Just to get an idea of scale, the post is 32 inches high... I got to hold Mies' dad cat when I picked him up. Multiple national grand champion, incidentally. 25 lb, not an ounce of fat. Groomed to perfection. 

The breeder - since retired - was the authority on white *****. She paid school kids to come and play with the kittens to help them socialize, and took many of the kittens to regional and even national shows to get them used to travel and crowds. 

He's a family member, not a pet.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie thread. Closing.


----------

